# Issues with DTF prints on t-shirts



## HARRYPHILPS (9 mo ago)

Hi all, 

I've been making DTF printed t-shirts for a couple of weeks now. Often the prints I order arrive such as below, where I can just cut out the design and then apply them to the t shirt using a Hotronix Heat Press. I have asked the seller of the prints how to best store them and they believe they should be find just in a cupboard. However I have noticed they are picking up so much moisture, even when the designs arrive, the white powder on the bottom of the design is super moist to touch, and when I go to press it onto the t shirt, often the design looks warped due to this moisture being unable to escape, and it ends up messing up the design. I'm wondering, what is the method to remove moisture from the designs? Currently I need to cut them up to store them, I have tried sticking them in sealed bags with silicon pouches but it doesn't seem to have worked! Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Common issue.
Stick them in the oven or drying cabinet at 60°C for a few minutes before using.


----------



## Zwik (Oct 3, 2021)

They shouldn't go bad that quickly.

Well, your seller is wrong, not just "in the cupboard". 

Humidity should be low, shipped and stored in plastic bags, and store around normal room temps should be fine, out of the sun. Desiccant packs in the bags should be helpful. 

What is the humidity level of the room they are stored?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Or hover your heat press over the transfer for a bit until dry to the touch.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Zwik said:


> They shouldn't go bad that quickly.


There is nothing wrong with them.
The moisture absorption is normal, especially in northern regions like the UK.
Using the oven is common practice...







Image source and further info.


----------



## DonR (May 6, 2011)

Sounds like they were not correctly cured when the transfers were made. Transfers that are not fully cured can have a wet or oily feel.


----------



## Zwik (Oct 3, 2021)

TABOB said:


> There is nothing wrong with them.





DonR said:


> Sounds like they were not correctly cured when the transfers were made. Transfers that are not fully cured can have a wet or oily feel.


I wasn't saying there is something wrong with them as much as the humidity they may have been exposed to that can be minimized. They shouldn't go bad in less than a couple of weeks.

But Don raises a good possibility, if they are being received that way.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Zwik said:


> But Don raises a good possibility, if they are being received that way.


Just British weather.
Royal Mail vehicles and depots are not climate controlled.

As for curing... Slightly under-cured transfers are better.
If you make your own transfers for immediate use, low heat drying is the way.


----------



## WDFA Custom Tees (11 mo ago)

splathead said:


> Or hover your heat press over the transfer for a bit until dry to the touch.


Agree. Put it back under your heat press for a little bit (60 secs), at 320-360 degrees F. You're doing "chemistry", you are trying to make the water in the ink evaporate and being replaced with hot melt glue. If you still feel the powder the sheet is under cured.


----------



## tamaralig (Jan 27, 2019)

think about it from this angle…they will accumulate moisture in the shipping process. Then the moisture can compound if your workspace has moisture. It’s water based inks on a film. Hover your heat press at around 350°F for 2 minutes at least. If you see smoke that’s steam and removing the moisture again.
My own prints can be dry after I cure them but if I go into my workshop the next day and look at my gauges and humidity is above 45, I know any prints I left out I need to let the press hover before pressing. I keep my humidity higher since I have a DTG machine


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

tamaralig said:


> It’s water based inks on a film.


TPU is not water-based, and the ink becomes waterproof once cured.
What most people don't realize is that plastics do absorb water to a limited degree, and some more than others.


----------



## tamaralig (Jan 27, 2019)

TABOB said:


> TPU is not water-based, and the ink becomes waterproof once cured.
> What most people don't realize is that plastics do absorb water to a limited degree, and some more than others.


Not once did i say TPU is water based though 🤔I use a F2100 to print my DTF prints, with Epson OEM inks, mine are water based. TPU is the powder, the ink lays below the powder and can still produce moisture. You can see it in prints right after the cure if the ink laid down on the film isn’t dry enough. And actual DTF inks are water based as well. All in all, the inks can build back up moisture and the powder cure can absorb it, is my whole point. you can’t water proof a water based ink, you can seal it with the powder but it will still do it’s natural chemical absorption.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

tamaralig said:


> you can’t water proof a water based ink, you can seal it with the powder but it will still do it’s natural chemical absorption.


Totally wrong.

a) "Water-based" does not mean "water soluble", and these inks are actually insoluble pigments and binders suspended (not dissolved) in water. 
These bind together creating a waterproof film once cured.
Of course "waterproof" can mean many things, and in this case means "insoluble to water".


b) The powder (also insoluble in water) is not used as a sealant but as a hot-melt adhesive.
This is required because the ink film is thermoset, meaning it does not melt with heat.
This powder does absorb moisture be the way.


----------



## tamaralig (Jan 27, 2019)

TABOB said:


> Totally wrong.
> 
> a) "Water-based" does not mean "water soluble", and these inks are actually insoluble pigments and binders suspended (not dissolved) in water.
> These bind together creating a waterproof film once cured.
> ...


You’re one of those people that go on a tangent when it’s not needed. Anything you don’t solve is just wrong. You know a good deal of things but it’s negated often cause you argue on all the wrong things.

bottom line humidity and moisture is what is causing the OP to post the question. The short answer like I said is: put the transfers back under the press to cure and pull the moisture out.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

tamaralig said:


> bottom line humidity and moisture is what is causing the OP to post the question. The short answer like I said is: put the transfers back under the press to cure and pull the moisture out.


Correct... and I suggested sticking it in the oven, which is much more efficient in my opinion (20 sheets at a time).



tamaralig said:


> You’re one of those people that go on a tangent when it’s not needed.


Mentioning water-based ink as relevant was somehow needed?
Like I said in my initial response, there is nothing water-based once the transfer is cured.


----------

